

Using Estimates, Experiments, and Evidence to Understand Your Customers - goldvine
http://hookfeed.com/blog/using-estimates-experiments-evidence-to-understand-your-customers/

======
manualwise
I'm the original author. Glad to answer any questions you might have. Also can
give a deeper in-depth look into specific areas.

